# Raid 5 erweitern/Platte Tauschen



## tekilla209 (17. August 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag Allerseits,

Ich besitze ein ASUS Crosshair IV Formular mit einem AMD 890FX/SB850 Chipsatz.

Auf diesem läuft ein Raid5 mit 3 Platten a 1500 GB. um genau zu sein 2 Arrays eins mit 100GB und as zweite mit dem Rest.
Ich habe neulich eine der Platten abgestöpselt. Daraufhin meldet der Raidcontroller den status "critical", was ich auch nicht anders erwarten würde.
Nach dem wiederanstöpseln ans gleiche Kabel, wird die entsprechende Platte im Raidcontroller als "single Media" erkannt. Wie kann ich sie wieder ins Raid integrieren?

Im Raid-Menü gibt es nur die Einstellungen "create Raid" oder "delete Raid". Es gibt keine Ripair funktion oder ähnliches. Was mach ich jetzt?
Kann ich da was mit spetieller Software tun? Wenn ja mit welcher beim Board war nix dabei ausser der Treiber. Und das Hardwareraid wird vom BS ja eigentlich gar nicht als Raid identifiziert.

Meine nächste Frage ist: Wenn ich mir 3 weitere Platten kaufe, wie kann ich das Raid erweitern?

PS: Es sind 2 Arrays, weil Windows zu dämlich ist von mehr als 2TB zu booten. Auch partitionieren hilft da scheinbar nix.

Vielen Dank


----------

